# Canadian Pacific Railway Limited (CP.TO)



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Removing my posts


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Financially, the company is solid.
Since the stock went up a whopping 50% in 2012, I would be wary.
Now that you've made some big profits, there may be better value elsewhere.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

avrex said:


> Financially, the company is solid.
> Since the stock went up a whopping 50% in 2012, I would be wary.
> Now that you've made some big profits, there may be better value elsewhere.


We must eat at the same Chinese restaurant :biggrin:

Sorry, just couldn't help that ...


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree. CP is a very solid company.
Every analyst has been saying buy CNR over CP for the last few years so its about time CP got its due.
I have not sold any but I agree its tempting but this latest boost proves that its still has legs.
I feel a split is coming soon so i'm holding long.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I started with CNR and should have added CP when it dropped to the low $50's in 3rd quarter of 2011. :rolleyes2:

I'm a firm holder of such stocks, but given the quick rise of CP, it's likely to pull-back, at which time I'll jump-in.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> Every analyst has been saying buy CPR over CP *for the last few years*


But CNR did much better than CP, at least since I purchased it 3 years ago. But nice to see CP's recovery for shareholders like PA. :encouragement:

A missed opportunity for sure not to have purchased last year. :rolleyes2:


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

A missed opportunity, but now CNR looks like a much better value at a P/E of 15.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

doctrine said:


> A missed opportunity, but now CNR looks like a much better value at a P/E of 15.


I know!

There were so many bargains in late 2011, but who could get to them all?

*PA:* do you own any CNR shares? How about buying some with your CP profits and own them both? 

Nothing wrong booking profits, but I would not sell all, especially at your low ACB.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

No CNR. I have considered it. I will admit I used to work with them a few years ago, and I had shares from profit sharing, and hen I bought more because I understood he company well.. . I know it sounds stupid, I never bought CNR because I didn't like their company philosophy, and it seemed disloyal. I know.... It's weird.... 

I am going to hold on to my shares, and try not to get tempted to sell. 

Just needed a little validation there is still an upside. I have doubled my money, and this doesn't happen to me often, so I was thinking get out before the dream is over....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I have doubled my money, and this doesn't happen to me often, so I was thinking get out before the dream is over....


In the past, I have doubled and more on a few stocks, only to see all unrealized profits evaporate [I know better now], so don't ever feel bad/guilty when you take some money off the table [easier said than done, i know]. Even if the stock were to continue to rise after selling, if you had better plans for the returns, then nothing to be sorry about.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> No CNR. I have considered it. I will admit I used to work with them a few years ago, and I had shares from profit sharing, and hen I bought more because I understood he company well.. . I know it sounds stupid, I never bought CNR because I didn't like their company philosophy, and it seemed disloyal. I know.... It's weird....
> 
> I am going to hold on to my shares, and try not to get tempted to sell.
> 
> Just needed a little validation there is still an upside. I have doubled my money, and this doesn't happen to me often, so I was thinking get out before the dream is over....


Just stop loss it every month at $98. That will be your security.

Usually I don't look at CP financials because I know nothing about RR. But I did take a quick glance and even though they made ~$1.60 per share in the quarter, the total equity of the company has been declining on a yearly basis.

I also realized that CP never split since they broke out of their "business model" in 2001. So even though a split is unlikely, it may happen if the price keeps moving up.

The big reason why I am holding is that CP got some big contracts to haul oil in their tankers around the country which, barring any spills, should be a cash cow for the foreseeable future.

Good luck


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

daddybigbucks said:


> The big reason why I am holding is that CP got some big contracts to haul oil in their tankers around the country which, barring any spills, should be a cash cow for the foreseeable future.
> Good luck


Agreed, until some decisions are made about pipelines, rail will continue to haul that oil. I sold CNR around $75 and have been hoping to get back in since (sigh).


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> In the past, I have doubled and more on a few stocks, only to see all unrealized profits evaporate [I know better now], so don't ever feel bad/guilty when you take some money off the table [easier said than done, i know]. Even if the stock were to continue to rise after selling, if you had better plans for the returns, then nothing to be sorry about.


Thanks for the advice. I have had other stocks double, and have lost it all too, hence why I question my holdings. Looking at it, I have realized some profits last year, so am at peace. As hey say in Vegas. 'Let it ride baby'.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been following this story and find it amazing that shareholders have wiped out the board and ceo. 
Hunter has an amazing track record in the past with CNR. 
They have already decided to cut the fat (jobs) and will get operating ratios down. 

THe stock is priced like it's forcasted earnings in five years... we are not even there yet. 
SO I do not see this attractive anymore. 
CNR is a better buy on valuation basis right now, you could always trim some gains from CP and put back in CNR to continue railroad exposure. 

Disclaimer: long CNR


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up another $1.05 today... Now sitting at 107.32

Stock is Hot hot.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Been thinking about selling now. Its been going up for a year now. 250 shares?


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up a 1.86 now 109.14... just keeps going up!!!


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

$113.50 and up

seems like no one is selling and everyone is buying.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

At this point I get ill knowing I was happy to sell my CP last year for around $65....(and my CN for about $77)...grrrr


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

I am wondering if CP will be able to hold on to their safety record. With that much upheaval in the company, will the moving trades be able to absorb the loss of jobs this company is creating?


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

I haven't watched CP and checking today I am surprised at how high it has gone. If we compare it to CNR, doesn't it look quite expensive?

Stock: Price, EPS, P/E (from google finance)
CP: $118, 4.01, 29.50
CNR: $95, 6.12, 15.66

(Note: I own CNR)


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

This was all the talk on BNN. One hedge fund guy said he's got a short in CP now and Long on CNR> 

It's priced like it's 2019.. without the earnings to prove it yet. 

I cannot time the market perfect, but doing some CP trimming and moving gains into CNR is not a bad idea, if you want to keep railway stock. 
Even CSX is at 12XPe


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I just sold my whole position after many years. It's hard to keep watching it go up even more, but at least I made money.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

I love it... God dam love it.

Almost sold at 100.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Its just getting ridiculous now, almost at 120/s.

Stock of the year... right here.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Im hoping it splits at 120. 2 for 1


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

121.73.

Jesus H christ


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Ha, I decided to go CNR instead of CP in Jan.

Still doing well at 11% but 19% would be nice. Both are going crazy.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I just keep telling myself, I cashed out and made money. 

Congrats for those that are still holding.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm considering pulling the plug on it myself.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

i got stop losses set now, but i think every quarter from now is going to see an improvement with the new management. 
i'm really optimist where this is could go.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up another 1.40 today, now @ 126.85. WOW


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Briefly hit 129.70 today before closing at 128.60.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

$132 today.... I read a target price of 150 today.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Down from 132 to 126 in 2 days. 

Big downer, still holding for now. I think it has to do with the oil spill?


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I got stopped out yesterday. i forgot about the stop loss i put on.
I will buyback in under 110 if i'm lucky, if not, ill buy into cnr.

Yeah 2 spills in a week and down days on tsx are pulling hard on this stock.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Definitely a very volatile stock in my opinion. Kudos to those who can stomach the risk!


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

NorthKC said:


> Definitely a very volatile stock in my opinion. Kudos to those who can stomach the risk!



YUP, Got out Yesterday aswell... It was a good ride


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

all of us long term holders got out last month, now its running to new highs with new shareholders. Just about to hit $140. WOW. Kicking myself hard.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't kick yourself for the profit you took.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

CP reported weaker than expected earnings - share price up over 5% today. Investors really like the rail stocks - future prospects / forecasted earnings. Was hoping for some further downside so I could pick up a few shares of CN - I thought that a miss would have hurt both CP and CN in the short term.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Time to restart this thread. This stock is rocking and rolling, thanks to many factors. Today's news was posted a while back and said that a buyback was coming. I note the stock price jumped by around $2 to $173.54 within minutes of that announcement. However, no mention was made of a split. CP seems to be a very good stock as even during the dips it tends to recover fairly quickly, comparable to the banks.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Now at $175.63, all time high for CP.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would love to purchase some with a 15-20 year hold period in mind but wonder if I should wait to add some,I don't hold any now at all.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it is best to wait until they are no longer gaming their efficiency ratio's.(of course I sold at $63 so what ever lol)


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Up nearly 11% in early morning trading. Anyone know what's going on? More pipeline delay news keeping oil on rails?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

the-royal-mail said:


> Up nearly 11% in early morning trading. Anyone know what's going on? More pipeline delay news keeping oil on rails?


Just some good news regarding their profits beating what was forecasted:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...254-million-revenue-edges-up/article18090066/


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

$200!

I am up over 21% on CP in just 6 months. Seems like a good stock, not sure why there isn't more interest in CMF.

Party on.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

yup i glad i bought back in at that little dip a month ago.
Every portfolio should have a railroad in it (just like monopoly)

I'm hoping they split soon.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I Bought 50 shares in April at $160


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Decided on CNR about 6 months ago. Done well but not quite as well as CP. Valuation compelled me to pick CN over CP back then. I do like the CEO of CP and it was a tough decision.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh good, glad I'm not the only one on the right track LOL. :biggrin:

Yeah, I too wish they would split. I wonder if they will. TD hadn't even reached $100 when they split a few months ago.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Decided on CNR about 6 months ago. Done well but not quite as well as CP. Valuation compelled me to pick CN over CP back then. I do like the CEO of CP and it was a tough decision.


That's where I'm at too. CP can likely grow their earnings faster than CNR because they have efficiency gains to be made that aren't available to CN. That said, I don't think that makes their earnings nearly twice as valuable as CN's (PE ratios of 39 vs. 21).

I have 2,000 shares in CNR and sold short 24 uncovered put option contracts, whereas I have 0 shares in CP and no options.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone have any idea what's going on with this one? It had hit almost $240 before starting a huge downslide on Friday that has continued this morning also. Now at $206.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think although cheaper fuel should benefit the railroads, potentially there will be fewer car loads of oil moving in the future.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

CNR got hit too. Looks like profit taking & perhaps reallocating by some institution(s). Probably nothing at all wrong with the company, except that the stock is over valued, and markets over heated, so the so called smart money is selling while the selling is good. 

Wouldn't surprise me if UPS gets hit soon too. It is stalling and churning near its highs.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Eder said:


> I think although cheaper fuel should benefit the railroads, potentially there will be fewer car loads of oil moving in the future.


why do you think fewer carloads of oil?

I think its going to be more with the low price of oil.

this is todays article
_Canada's crude-by-rail exports rise 22 percent in third quarter
1 hour ago by Thomson Reuters
CALGARY, Alberta, Dec 1 (Reuters) - Canadian crude exports by rail rose 22 percent in the third quarter of 2014 from the same period a year earlier, data showed on Monday, as dedicated oil train terminals in Western Canada ramped up loading capacity.

Canada exported 182,059 barrels per day of crude by rail between July and September 2014, up from 148,929 bpd in the third quarter of 2013, the National Energy Board, the country's oil and gas industry regulator, said.

The vast majority of the exports are to the United States, although earlier this year Suncor Energy shipped Alberta oil sands crude by rail to Canada's East Coast before loading on to a tanker bound for Italy.

The third-quarter 2014 total was 12 percent higher than the second quarter of this year.

Canadian crude producers have been rushing to start shipping crude by rail as an alternative to congested export pipelines to the United States.

More than a dozen new rail terminals are being built and uploading capacity in Western Canada is expected to exceed 1 million bpd by the end of 2015, according to the Canadian Association of Petroleum Producers.

That capacity will be used for shipments within Canada as well as for exports south of the border.

Gibson Energy Inc and U.S. Development Group's new Hardisty, Alberta, unit train terminal, which can load up to 120 rail cars, or about 70,000 barrels of crude, in one go, opened in June and ramped up rapidly to full capacity of 140,000 bpd.

Canexus Corp also reopened its Bruderheim unit train facility near Edmonton, Alberta, in early September after a summer shutdown.

However, in its latest earnings release Canexus said it loaded five unit trains in the third quarter, well below its intended 70,000 bpd capacity. (Reporting by Nia Williams; Editing by Peter Galloway)
_


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

OK I'm aware of the headlines but think that growth in oil cars being shipped will be affected by $65 oil. I might be wrong.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Year to date CN Rail has earned revenues of $1.7 billion from shipping petroleums and chemicals, and spent $1.2 billion on fuel. Less oil-by-rail shipments will hurt both companies, but they'll also benefit from lower fuel costs.


----------



## saad1253 (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone buying CP or CNR at these levels to initiate a new position for the next 5-6 years or more


----------



## Doryman (Jul 31, 2013)

Strike looming for CP. What does this mean for the stock price?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/teamsters-give-cp-rail-72-hour-strike-notice-1.2952765


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Doryman said:


> Strike looming for CP. What does this mean for the stock price?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/teamsters-give-cp-rail-72-hour-strike-notice-1.2952765


i would say nothing. I hold cp and union strikes are part of the business.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Hopefully it crashes. I need to buy some!


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

CP trying to merge with Norfolk. WOW.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

since the Norfolk merger is dead. CP says they are going to do a special dividend or buy backs.
I remember when they did buybacks 5 years ago and the stock doubled in a year.

Good time to pick up some i would think (actually last week was better)


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

dividend increased from .35c to .50c and will do 6mil shares thru their buyback plan.
Hunter Harrison knows how to keep his minions happy.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Surprised the thread on CP has been inactive for so long. Does anyone think this might be a good entry to buy? Here's a 5 year chart: http://schrts.co/nggDRsFH

I hold some CP, but much less than CNR.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Sopme people are wary due to soft economy, others not. Hmmmm. it is trading below its normal p/e.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The correction in October was nice. Added a little more at the time, and it's rocketed back.

I noticed CP when it fell below the 200 day moving average, which provided a guideline for something "out of favour".

For things you intend as long term holdings and that you believe have strong long term business prospects, buying a little more below the 200 day moving average is a good approach.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> The correction in October was nice. Added a little more at the time, and it's rocketed back.
> 
> I noticed CP when it fell below the 200 day moving average, which provided a guideline for something "out of favour".
> 
> For things you intend as long term holdings and that you believe have strong long term business prospects, buying a little more below the 200 day moving average is a good approach.


Stock Picking, Market timing? Gosh James, I didn't think you did that


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

agent99 said:


> Stock Picking, Market timing? Gosh James, I didn't think you did that


I do some stock picking, yes. Small % of my equities and I'm not convinced it's worthwhile yet.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

CP announces a proposed five-for-one share split and a new share repurchase program


/CNW/ - Canadian Pacific Railway Limited (TSX: CP) (NYSE: CP) today announced its Board of Directors will seek shareholder and regulatory approval for the...




www.newswire.ca


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> I noticed CP when it fell below the 200 day moving average, which provided a guideline for something "out of favour".
> 
> For things you intend as long term holdings and that you believe have strong long term business prospects, buying a little more below the 200 day moving average is a good approach.


This turned out to be excellent timing. I wanted to illustrate using a chart; the trend line shown here is the 200 day moving average. The green circle shows the point where the price (again) fell below that moving average.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

News of a new acquisition this morning. 
Hopefully the debt to do this will not upset the present path of this stock too much. 
It does not pay a strong divvy, but happily putters along in my TFSA account.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Ponderling said:


> News of a new acquisition this morning.
> Hopefully the debt to do this will not upset the present path of this stock too much.
> It does not pay a strong divvy, but happily putters along in my TFSA account.


I've read today that there is a long history of these railway purchases not being permitted by the US regulators, so although the buyers and sellers have agreed it's not a done deal.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Very interesting in that these are the 5th and 6th largest railroads in North America. So even by merging, they aren't moving up past Norfolk Southern or CSX. Given there is no overlap in their tracks, the merger likely has a decent chance.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

wouldn't surprise me that the failure of KXL is the catalyst that lead to this merger








Canadian oil producers see new route to Gulf Coast refineries coming from CP Rail deal


Rail route 'looks promising' after cancellation of Keystone pipeline




financialpost.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

You know that a stock has performed well when it has to do a 5-for-1 split!

That brings the price down from $487 to $97

This has been one of my best performing individual stock positions.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

james4beach said:


> You know that a stock has performed well when it has to do a 5-for-1 split!
> 
> That brings the price down from $487 to $97
> 
> This has been one of my best performing individual stock positions.


Great news, easier to DRIP! CP has done me well as well.


----------

